# Using driftwood?



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

Has anyone used driftwood in their cages before? I was watching Jukka climb some that we have in my back yard and I remembered I had a perfect peice that's been just sitting in my garage for a few years. It would be absolutely perfect for them to climb on and might even help trim their nails a bit. But I worry about any little buggers still in the wood or mites. I mean, its been sitting in my garage for about two years, perfectly dry and I'm sure it doesn't have mites in it because if it did, my cats would have them from sitting on the shelf by it. So I'm sure its fine but I still worry a little. I know people have used found driftwood in aquariums and some people with their reptiles but neither of those get chewed on like with the rats. So is there a good way to make it safe? Its too big to boil and I don't want to soak it in chemicals in the sink. I could try baking it but would that really work?


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

I put fallen branches in the cage for them to gnaw on. But it's not actual driftwood.


----------



## jooleeah (Sep 3, 2010)

Depending on how big it is you can throw it in the microwave for a minute, or yeah you can even cook it in the oven. Also freezing it for 24 hours will help kill any bugs that might be on it. I had to microwave some wood i got for my hermit crabs a few years ago and nothing went weird or caught on fire


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Give it a goos soak in antibacterial spay and then leave it to dry. I use a bit of driftwood in my cage, though more of branches I have found in the woods or garden


----------



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

My only problem is its fricken huge lol like half an entire root haha kinda why I like it, it has a few branching off points and a little hallow they can sit in. I was going to use it as a second "ladder" to the second level and also to allow them to get to hammocks I've put up away from the level that they don't have access too without climbing the bars because they are just too lazy for that. I guess my best option is baking it. It will fit half in the sink then id have to flip it and soak the other side. With soaking though I just worry about chemicals leeching in. Its super dry, like I said, its been in my garage drying for 2 years. I almost wonder if its been long enough that I don't need to worry but always safe than sorry. With baking, any idea what temp and how long? I imagine it will smell terrible lol and being so dry, I don't want to start a fire @[email protected] its so dry its nearly powdery on the outside. Think baking it on a lower heat for an hour then scrubbing it would be okay? Low heat being around 150 degrees? Other sites have said 300 but I really worry about that. Mostly because it was found in Lake Travis on shore so I don't know if there is any weird dormant bacteria, viruses, pests or pollutants that could have possibly survived this long out of water?

I've put a small branch in Valencia's cage that she ignores but its almost too narrow for the boys to use. They just kind of plop off the side. Its almost like they need a whole thick branch in there lol everyone but my little boy Berkeley are on the more portly side and quite clumsy. I'd like to try though. I'd have to scrape the bark off any branches I find and probably bake those too. Any advice on debarking and arranging them in the cage? Don't want them trying to climb it and it coming loose and falling.


----------



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

Also, can't fit it in the freezer :/ it branches off in too many directions lol


----------

